# Teenaged Boys and Shaving. When to begin?



## sunflowers

I am a single mamma of a 14yo boy-man. My question is:

When do you know your teenaged boy needs to start shaving?

Sounds like a crazy question, I know, but I am really confused about the issue!







: His father has not been involved for many years and there is no current male figure in our lives for me to bounce this dilemma off of!

My boy seems to have a bit of dark hair on his upper lip near the corners but no sign of a beard or anything like that. I have to look pretty closely to see the upper lip hair. But I don't want him to get teased at school, YK?


----------



## JBaxter

Ive been there very recently.
First it varies when they need to start shaving. DS1 started about 3 months ago and he just turned 15. Little sideburn action w/ a shadow on the lip but then he started getting "wild" ones on his chin and his jaw line. He left it for quite a while.
He wont get teased at school it is quite the opposite facial hair for boys is kind of like girls growing breasts. They want people to subtlely notice. Like excuse me but I am growing up here!!!!
What I did was bought him a package of nicer disposable razors & shaving gel and left it in his bathroom I told him when HE though he wanted to shave let me know and I would supervise.
It went well ... no blood LOL. He now shaves ever 2 - 3 weeks. He does like it to grow a little before shaving. I got him a electric razor for christmas.

YOu could put a razor and shaving cream in his stocking ( if you do christmas) Logan is also getting tag body spray.


----------



## Mama~Love

My oldest (13) haas been shaving for almost a year now! His name is also Logan like the PP's son. There's a group pic of my kids in my siggy.

He shaves about once a week now, or I'll mention it to him whenever he looks like he needs to. He's done quite well; there was a little blood at first, but he's doing a lot better now.

I'd say whenever it looks like he needs to to let him shave. As long as he's comfortable with how it looks, I'd say it's fine.


----------



## dukeswalker

Our 13yo has also been shaving for about a year - He now shaves about 1x/week


----------



## UnschoolnMa

My Ds started shaving just after turning 14. He decided it was time. He is now 15 and has quite the goatee going.


----------



## nolonger

ds got a very nice and safe electric razor for his fourteenth birthday, even though I saw absolutely NOTHING that needed shaving back then. He did find some "peach fuzz" in the razor when he experimented with it.

He's grown a lot in the past year and I've never seen any blood from the shaving, but it did occur to me today that he would llook very nice with a moustache now and I might or might not mention that to him.


----------



## sunflowers

Thanks everyone! I actually talked to ds last night about this. I told him I saw a bit of fuzz on his lip and he got so excited! He hadn't even noticed it







Hedoesn't feel like he needs to start shaving yet and I said if he noticed any hairs on his cheeks or chin to let me know. I think an electric razor for his birthday is on the agenda but until then, I'm getting him a good razor and some gel to keep in the bathroom.

I'm actually kind of sad about this "milestone". It's probably the last physical developmental change that will happen before manhood... Isn't it odd that I feel sad that my boy is almost a man? It's obviously what we all want for our sons but when it actually happens, well,


----------



## Strong Mama

My 12 yo has a stache growing and i have been wondering about this same thing, thanks!


----------



## gnutter

MY 15 yo shaves about once or twice a week now. His dad told him it would make the hair grow faster







He got an electric razor last christmas. I remember his first chin hair-I think he showed it to me about 500 times. For guys facial hair is cool-very unlike girls. We went the electric razor route mostly because I had visions of him with little pieces of toilet paper stuck all over his face-now THAT would be embarassing-maybe-he is a guy after all. Being a mom it is so hard to know exactly what the proper guy etiquette is for shaving. Its so funny to see them becoming young men-it gives me flashbacks of high school-all those half growing in mustaches and polo cologne so strong it would knock you over







. To this day I can't smell polo without thinking about my first boyfriend.


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflowers* 
Thanks everyone! I actually talked to ds last night about this. I told him I saw a bit of fuzz on his lip and he got so excited! He hadn't even noticed it







Hedoesn't feel like he needs to start shaving yet and I said if he noticed any hairs on his cheeks or chin to let me know. I think an electric razor for his birthday is on the agenda but until then, I'm getting him a good razor and some gel to keep in the bathroom.

I'm actually kind of sad about this "milestone". It's probably the last physical developmental change that will happen before manhood... Isn't it odd that I feel sad that my boy is almost a man? It's obviously what we all want for our sons but when it actually happens, well,

















I know how you feel







. But I'm







at his reaction! It IS an important thing to a growing boy!


----------



## Momtoatweenandteen

*My 10th grader started shaving his "peach fuzz" this year and even then he only needs to do this once a month. I'm sure some have to shave more often.*


----------



## NiBeKa

One of my 17 yo has 5 oclock shadow at 10 am and been shaving since 12. His twin started shaving at 15 and wears a little goatee so he doesn't have to. When he does shave its about twice a week. This is a major milestone but seeing that 14 yo turn into a man is amazing. I love my babies as guys.


----------

